# installing netgear WNDA3100 wireless dongle

## h2sammo

i installed the 

```
CONFIG_AR9170_USB:                                                                                                              | 

  |                                                                                                                                 | 

  | This is a driver for the Atheros "otus" 802.11n USB devices.                                                                    | 

  |                                                                                                                                 | 

  | These devices require additional firmware (2 files).                                                                            | 

  | For now, these files can be downloaded from here:                                                                               | 

  |                                                                                                                                 | 

  | http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170                                                                              | 

  |                                                                                                                                 | 

  | If you choose to build a module, it'll be called ar9170usb.                                                                     | 

  |                                                                                                                                 | 

  | Symbol: AR9170_USB [=m]                                                                                                         | 

  | Prompt: Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB support                                                                                      | 

  |   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ar9170/Kconfig:1                                                                          | 

  |   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=m] && USB [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && WLAN_80211 [=y]                   | 

  |   Location:                                                                                                                     | 

  |     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                           | 

  |       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                               | 

  |         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                             | 

  |           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                                                       | 

  |             -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_COMMON [=m])                                                                         | 

  |   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]
```

i  looked at the given link and i am not sure is and what files i need to get and what to do with them.

anyone else got this working and how?

----------

## DONAHUE

go to:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170#firmware

find the entry on the page:

two stage: legacy firmware

	The firmware files are included in the firmware tree.

Download ar9170-1.fw, ar9170-2.fw and put them into /lib/firmware

----------

